# Flounder gigging setups



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Any of you guys have a simple setup that’s removable for your skiffs? I’m wanting to go with LEDs and battery setup. 

The wife likes to go and it’s much easier and more convenient to keep her in the boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wade gig but have seen some very nice rigs that mount to a trolling motor puck if you have one. 
Check out Jerry’s LEDs in Edna Texas. He has a ton of photos of customer’s rigs and his LEDs are the best out there. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=jerry's+leds+edna+tx&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Yes. Two lites ,facing down .can still drop TM Use for bow fishing gar & skates as well
Just a board machined to attach to bow cleats. Lites on ends. Just long enough for lites to clear gunnels. Mite make a wider spread when i re do it at somepoint


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I wade gig but have seen some very nice rigs that mount to a trolling motor puck if you have one.
> Check out Jerry’s LEDs in Edna Texas. He has a ton of photos of customer’s rigs and his LEDs are the best out there.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=jerry's+leds+edna+tx&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari


I’ve been looking at these along with a few other kinds. Trying to decide what to go with.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MatthewAbbott said:


> I’ve been looking at these along with a few other kinds. Trying to decide what to go with.


I designed housings for Oznium’s 10,20 and 50 watt Eclipse LEDs just for gigging and I’d still recommend Jerry’s. The design and price is second to none.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Links to something that connects to a TM puck? Interested in getting a setup on my skiff that’s easy to deal w


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

jsnipes said:


> Links to something that connects to a TM puck? Interested in getting a setup on my skiff that’s easy to deal w


I don’t think I’ve seen anything that mounts to a tm puck. Maybe find a used broken tm and modify the base plate? Fabing up an aluminum bracket shouldn’t be too difficult though. 

Good idea if your setup for it.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I’m more leaning towards making a bracket of sorts to mount to my casting platform. I’d put it as far forward on my deck as possible and hopefully not get too much glare off the deck.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MatthewAbbott said:


> I’m more leaning towards making a bracket of sorts to mount to my casting platform. I’d put it as far forward on my deck as possible and hopefully not get too much glare off the deck.


This would work as well. I thought about making a starboard plate with recessed areas for the casting platform feet, a hole in the middle for the Kenedy tie down eye/turnbuckle and a starboard battery box for my trolling motor battery so I can remove the trolling motor and battery when I don’t need it. Eliminates holes through the deck. You could adapt a bracket to this for the light rack assembly. I can draw something up for you if you’d like.
I bet Anytide could fab something up along these lines...
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Might end up going that route. Still deciding on which way I want to go. May end up just kicking her out the boat.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I made a pretty cheap setup with Jerry’s LED. It works pretty good. All you need is some PVC, c-clamps, and stainless hose clamps. A little imagination helps too. Not sure if I have a pic but I’ll check.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

I made one for a minn Kota puck. Used a spare piece of 2x8. Cut the 2x to about 18 inches. Placed that on the puck, then traced out the puck shape on the underside. Router out the shape while being careful to have the depth set correctly. After checking for a good fit, drill out your holes for the minn Kota keeper prongs. I then drilled about a 3” hole in the part of the 2x that extends past the bow. I installed a rubber gasket & toilet fitting in that hole. The gasket/fitting holds about a five foot long 2” piece of pvc pipe. My light is mounted on the bottom of that pvc pipe. The whole setup would be better with a light on top. The top light would help the guy poling spot fish better


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks for all the responses guys. I’ve decided to just go with handheld walking lights. I’ll probably have to help the wife pick up her first few flounder she gigs but it’ll be ok.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Thanks for all the responses guys. I’ve decided to just go with handheld walking lights. I’ll probably have to help the wife pick up her first few flounder she gigs but it’ll be ok.


 Use 1/4” stainless all thread for your gig prongs and you won’t be having to put your hand under their belly.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Use 1/4” stainless all thread for your gig prongs and you won’t be having to put your hand under their belly.


I’m going to have some made that are aluminum rod with a stringer attached. I’ve used them before and they are pretty slick and easy to use. You still have to kinda get under them but it’s easier with the attached stringer. 

I do have a gig that’s stainless with about a 7” stainless bolt but it’s heavier than I like.


----------

